# South lake on the thursday nite rain agenda



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Gee..it rained again..South lake pretty little lake, water clarity is good probably bout 8 feet..most of the lake is undeveloped..only hmmm 6 or so cottages on the lake......This weeks fishing contingent was gillgitter, his daughter (little miss gillgitter?), dr. Wink, jimbobway,walleye wench and myself. between the six of us we managed no keeper pike , bass or eyes, ah the pot rolls over! Lol..we had overcast and rainy conditions to start, with the rain eventually stopping ,winds were a little brisk and variable air temp started in mid 60's eventually dropping into high 50's. the lake itselfplunges to over 70 feet in spots, but most is shallower.lots of 2 and 3 foot flats..and the drops are severe..goin from 3 foot to over 20 in a matter of 10 yards or so..weed growth is sparse.mostly at the 6 to 14 foot level on the drops(some reeds on the flats) lake bottom marl and sand.i think most caught some fish small bass(and i mean small)mine measured 7 1/2 inches taken on a 5 inch joited rapala.Wally's<jims,meghan(sp?) were taken on cleos, worms etc..Doug probably took most fish honors as the gills were succumbing to his presentation..i did manage an 11 inch perch,caught on a lil scooter green/silver.gills seemed plentiful(and good size ones).they would follow my rattletraps, but not bite..surface temp71.2 to start falling to 70...found small snails in the perch belly...Other than that was Super time, as usual..on a sad note Dougs boat battery was dead upon arrival, but Dr. wink rescued their nite of fishing...On to Crooked..Dr wink promises Pike of mammoth size...We are all salvating at the thought of more than one keeper on these thursday night can't catch a fish club excursions........Thanks again guys..your the best!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

guys, can you stop fishin thursday afternoons? That is one of the days I want to head out on LSC and the SCR, but with all the rain..... LOL. Between you guys and walleye mike doing his rain dance, i don't know who to blame. 

South Lake is kind of a cool lake to fish. Got a couple little spots that usually hold some monster gills and crappie about this time of year (though sometimes they still stump ya, was there a little while ago, and the gills were still in the adjacent drop offs to sand), with the occasional pike and bass. Surprisingly deep, but doesn't seem to have a great diversity of fish. Seems like bass, pike, gills, crappie, and an occasional perch, oh and it has some monster dogfish.

steve


----------

